# Denver/Boulder Area Neighborhoods



## mmpotash (Apr 2, 2008)

My girlfriend and I will be in Colorado next week both to vacation and to find potential neighborhoods in the Denver/Boulder area to eventually, (1-2 years from now), move to. We currently live in Virginia 1/2 miles from a 45 mile paved bike trail, and we would like to find a similiar situation where we do not need to use a car to road bike. She is deaf and prefers not to ride in bike lanes or extensive street riding.

What we are looking for are areas that :

1. Have the bike trail nearby, within a mile, that connects to other paved trails.

2. Neighborhoods with owners who take care of their homes and generally are not renting them out. We expect to pay in the $600,000 range. Although we do not have kids, having a quality school district is important for resale values.

3. Not near trains or highways.

We plan on contacting real estate agents in the area for advice on neighborhoods to check out, but since most agents are not bikers we would like some advice from this forum. Any ideas??


----------



## GearsSchmeers (Jul 26, 2008)

Its sounds like you need to move to North Boulder(Nobo). This area seems to meet all of your criteria listed. Some of the best road riding in the region, right out of your back door.


----------



## ruckerz (Jun 23, 2008)

If bike trails/routes are important to you (as well as living in the metro denver area) make sure to pick up the Bicycling the Greater Denver Area bike map from the Denver Bicycle Touring Club. Pick it up at any bike shop in the front range. 

Otherwise, if you're considering Boulder county, they (in my opinion) have the best off street paths in the front range. Disclaimer though, I live in Arvada/Golden, and don't know about anything south of 6th Ave =)

Of course pay a pretty penny for living in that county.


----------



## PDex (Mar 23, 2004)

There are a couple of options for you. While Boulder has a great network of bike paths and bike lanes, it could be difficult to put together a long ride on off-street bike paths alone; not impossible, just a little difficult. There are options in Denver as well with the Platte River trail (Highlands Ranch/Littleton) and the Cherry Creek path (Denver/Greenwood Village/Centennial). There is also the Clear Creek path (Golden/Lakewood). 

The $600k number should be doable in any area. Although that number gets you more house outside of Boulder. 

For schools, both Boulder Valley and Cherry Creek schools are highly ranked. There are a couple of individual schools in Boulder Valley School District that are not as highly ranked as others. You should also know that Colorado has "Open Enrollment" meaning that you are not required to go to your neighbor hood school; rather, if there is room available you can open enroll in another school if there is room.


----------



## Mootsie (Feb 4, 2004)

Check out Washington Park (Wash Park to the locals). Nice houses, close to trails. You may also have an interest in Littleton, Lowry or Cherry Creek.


----------



## BringYourChair (Jul 9, 2008)

As a deaf person cycling as well, I understand your girlfriend's situation. 
bikepaths.com is something I came across the other day, it mentions various paths around colorado. 

Chatfield would be a good suggestion as well.


----------



## mmpotash (Apr 2, 2008)

*Denver*

My girlfriend and I just finished spending 2 long days getting tours with realtors, one day in the Denver area and one in the Boulder area. These realtors were road bikers and knew the trails in their towns.

Boulder was nice, but way too pricey for the house. It would have taken $800k for a house we loved. Loveland had an incredible neighborhood, Prospect Town, and was building a decent trail system. But we felt it would be a bit too quiet a town.

Denver's neighborhoods were generally not very attractive. Each of the 7 neighborhoods had some good things, but the only one that was seemed right was Ken-Caryl, west of route 470. The houses were a bit too big, and not necessary the best for us, but the running and biking trails were nice, and the views were very nice. The paved trail next to 470 wasn't as good as what we have back home, but .it connects to the other major trails in the extensive Denver system. My girlfriend loved the neighborhood and the hills. So, if we move to Denver I think it will be here.

Thanks to all who helped!!!


----------

